# Albo d'Oro Sondaggi



## Fabry_cekko (2 Luglio 2013)

Elenco Sondaggi

1)Il Miglior portiere della storia del calcio
2)Il Miglior Libero della Storia
3)Il Miglior Difensore Centrale della Storia
4)Il Miglior Dribblatore della Storia
5)Il Miglior Terzino della Storia
6)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-regista-della-storia-vt5517.html
7)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-trequartista-della-storia-vt5574.html
8)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-club-della-storia-vt5721.html
9)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-centrocampista-centrale-della-storia-vt5806.html
10)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-mediano-della-storia-vt5934.html
11)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-tiratore-di-punizioni-vt6027.html#post167273
12)http://www.milanworld.net/la-migliore-ala-della-storia-vt6072.html
13)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-assist-man-della-storia-vt6145.html
14)http://www.milanworld.net/la-miglior-coppia-gol-della-storia-vt6369.html
15)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-da-centrocampo-vt6471.html#post179235
16)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-tacco-vt6472.html#post179260
17)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-al-volo-vt6576-3.html#post184436
18)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-dalla-distanza-vt6580.html
19)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-dal-fondo-vt6720.html#post184880
20)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-su-punizione-vt6719.html
21)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-pallonetto-vt6860.html
22)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-rovesciata-vt6856.html
23)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-su-azione-personale-vt6987.html
24)http://www.milanworld.net/il-dribbling-piu-bello-vt7143.html
25)http://www.milanworld.net/la-parata-piu-bella-vt7193.html#post196819
26)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-intervento-difensivo-vt7333.html
27)http://www.milanworld.net/il-gol-piu-bello-di-testa-vt7404.html
28)http://www.milanworld.net/lassist-piu-bello-vt7610.html
29)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-1-lista-vt7537.html
30)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-2-lista-vt7543.html
31)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-3-lista-vt7746.html
32)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-4-lista-vt7768.html
33)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-5-lista-vt7848.html#post210034
34)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-6-lista-vt7883.html#post210976
35)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-7-lista-vt7982.html
36)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-8-lista-vt8043.html#post214617
37)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-9-lista-vt8097.html
38)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-10-lista-vt8172.html
39)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-attaccante-di-sempre-finale-vt8297.html#post220231
40)http://www.milanworld.net/la-nazionale-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt8371.html
41)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-giocatore-italiano-della-storia-vt8553.html
42)http://www.milanworld.net/sondaggio-dream-team-milan-portiere-vt9118.html
43)http://www.milanworld.net/attaccanti-di-ieri-o-di-oggi-vt10538.html
44)http://www.milanworld.net/il-difensore-milanista-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt14947.html
45)http://www.milanworld.net/il-centrocampista-milanista-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt15119.html
46)http://www.milanworld.net/lattaccante-milanista-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt15251.html
47)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-capitano-della-storia-del-milan-vt17198.html
48)http://www.milanworld.net/miglior-allenatore-negli-ultimi-10-anni-vt17883.html#post468745
49)http://www.milanworld.net/il-miglior-giocatore-africano-della-storia-vt15380.html#post417143
50)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-spagnolo-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt16758.html#post448528
51)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-francese-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt17434.html
52)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-olandese-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt17635.html
53)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-inglese-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt17685.html
54)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-argentino-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt17808.html
55)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-brasiliano-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt17868.html
56)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-tedesco-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt17983.html#post471122
57)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-del-resto-deuropa-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt18019.html
58)http://www.milanworld.net/il-portiere-italiano-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt18106.html
59)http://www.milanworld.net/il-difensore-italiano-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt18373.html
60)http://www.milanworld.net/il-centrocampista-italiano-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt18595.html
61)http://www.milanworld.net/lattaccante-italiano-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt18704.html
62)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-sudamericano-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt18864.html
63)http://www.milanworld.net/il-giocatore-europeo-piu-forte-di-sempre-vt19139.html
*Vincitori*

*1)Buffon
2)Baresi
3)Nesta
4)Ronaldinho
5)Maldini
6)Pirlo
7)Zidane
8)Milan Invicibili
9)V.Mazzola
10)Makèlèle
11)Juninho
12)Garrincha
13)Rivera
14)Di Stefano-Puskas
15)Seedorf
16)Zola
17)Del Piero
18)Henry
19)Van Basten
20)R.Carlos
21)Savicevic
22)Ibrahimovic
23)Weah
24)Ronaldo
25)Buffon
26)Nesta
27)Van Basten
28)Beckham
29)Ronaldo
30)Eusebio
31)Maradona
32)Romario
33)Pelè
34)Shevchenko
35)Di Stefano
36)Cantona
37)Ibrahimovic
38)Inzaghi
39)Ronaldo
40)Brasile 70
41)Maldini
42)Dida
42)Attaccanti di Ieri
44)Baresi
45)Rivera
46)Van Basten
47)Baresi
48)Ancelotti
49)Weah
50)Iniesta
51)Zidane
52)Van Basten
53)Charlton
54)Maradona
55)Ronaldo
56)Beckenbauer
57)Best
58)Buffon
59)Baresi
60)Pirlo
61)Baggio
62)Maradona
63)Van Basten*


----------

